
Show HN: Canvas – Simple, Powerful Blog Publishing Platform - austintoddj
https://github.com/cnvs/canvas
======
fiatjaf
"Spark engagement and reader discussion on your blog with Disqus, the #1 way
to build your audience."

See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14170041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14170041)

------
fiatjaf
That seems beautiful, but why are all blog CMSes out there written in PHP?

